

One Source of Truth to Rule Them All - rtfeldman
http://noredinktech.tumblr.com/post/108856335068/one-source-of-truth-to-rule-them-all

======
PaulHoule
Github's issue tracker isn't particularly featureful but it is quick.

Compare that to JIRA where the process of creating a ticket is so painful that
people often just won't do it.

It seems to me you could get better reporting out of GitHub if you had a
little bit of structured markup in the text.

------
angersock
A few months ago I moved our team over to a full Github workflow, and found a
way to consolidate issues there and still provide a sort of kanban/scrummy
interface to it via [http://www.huboard.com](http://www.huboard.com) .

Especially in a compliance-heavy environment, that's essential. I'd be happy
to answer any questions about what we did.

